# some pics of my 330ci...



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

night...


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

and day...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Gorgeous, Rich! What wheels?


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

18" Fikse FM/10s


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

What type of ground effects?


----------

